# Picture Profiles for 422 on the 5D3



## HaroldRJohnson (May 3, 2013)

I was wondering what successes people have had with the various (free) picture profiles for their
5d3s using the uncompressed firmware, and a recorder.

Previously, I was a big fan of CineStyle... but since the upgrade, I think it looks a bit off going out to an
Atomos. Maybe it wasn't designed with that color space in mind?

So far, I've tested CineStyle, Marvels Cine, and Similaar's Flaat_10 & Flaat_11. 

Out of the 4, I would say I liked the look of Flaat_10 the best. The colors looked rich, and the skin tones looked amazing.

I would say it is the closest I've seen to looking like footage from a C300.

What have all of you tried and what experiences have you had? Next up for me is R6L-Flat Soda.

Thanks,
Harold.


----------



## Jason Montalvo (May 3, 2013)

I have been unable to try it with an external recorder yet. Would you say there's a big jump in resolution/ overall quality? 

would love to see some sample footage if you have any.

Cheers !!


----------



## HaroldRJohnson (May 3, 2013)

I was planning on doing a short test sometime next week. I would say there is a noticeable difference in the details of the grain. You won't notice a huge image quality difference, but you WILL see a big improvement in the color.

ProRes 422 (HQ) will have much more detail in the color space, and in-camera footage will look "darker" with less color information.

I'd like to start a dialogue about Picture Profiles though - as I feel those are very important when detailing with the new color space.


----------



## HaroldRJohnson (May 3, 2013)

Also, editing this stuff is way easier than any camera recording format I have ever used. You just pop in the drive, and go.

Additionally, my Atomos Ninja 2 with a $59.99, 512gb Drive in it gets nearly 6 hours of ProRes 422 HQ!


----------



## Jason Montalvo (May 3, 2013)

Understood, I was part of a survey with Technicolor and was told a 5dmk3 specific profile would be released soon. FYI


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (May 3, 2013)

HaroldRJohnson said:


> I was planning on doing a short test sometime next week. I would say there is a noticeable difference in the details of the grain. You won't notice a huge image quality difference, but you WILL see a big improvement in the color.
> 
> ProRes 422 (HQ) will have much more detail in the color space, and in-camera footage will look "darker" with less color information.
> 
> I'd like to start a dialogue about Picture Profiles though - as I feel those are very important when detailing with the new color space.



But doesn't the brighter external signal clip highlights faster? I didn't carefully test it, but it seems to and in a side by side someone posted the external recordings seemed to clip a lamp shade worse than the internal.

Also while some transitions are smoother without chroma jaggies, did anyone notice that (at least with Ninja 2, ProResHQ, Premiere Pro CS6) black to pink and red to white and red to yellow transitions get a much more noticeable band than they do on the internal recorder?!? (going the opposite direction those transitions have a little bit less of a band as do vertical transitions, but for some reason that one set, going on direction from L to R across the screen seem a lot heavier on external recording?!?).


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (May 3, 2013)

Jason Montalvo said:


> I have been unable to try it with an external recorder yet. Would you say there's a big jump in resolution/ overall quality?
> 
> would love to see some sample footage if you have any.
> 
> Cheers !!



On static stuff, for most things, I basically see absolutely zero jump in resolution compared to IPB internal. 

If the entire frame is moving all over and especially when focus is nearly but not quite in focus on some detailed area of a frame and the whole frame is moving and focus changing the external has wayyyy less compression artifacts than IPB (however, that might not be the case compared to all-i, didn't test that yet). Frame by frame it's a huge difference for some frames. That said, in real time, at least on a 24" screen (even sitting really close), the differences all sort blur much more together to the eye and you have to really keep your eyes peeled like an eagle.

Sometimes if you have something like white text surrounded by solid block of color, the white text can be a touch crisper and sharper with the external recording (but there is, oddly, that MORE noticeable transition band on the left hand vertical sides of it though which is kinda....). Not sure if that is a Ninja thing, prores thing, PP CS6 thing, 5D3 thing or something I'm doing wrong.

I could swear that ALL output, internal or external, with 1.2.1 is a bit crisper and more detailed than before though, same shadow detail but things have a touch more contrast/detail/pop in general and areas of low contrast detail don't turn quite as waxy as before it seems. Still not like C300 or anything though or like some of those 'raw' DNG frames people are posting.


----------

